# Valintine quilt



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Not too bad for the first one quilted with the new machine. Though for the very first time I got some super nice eyelashing! 

Only had that at the start and then I got my tension and speed figured out better.

I also got it a bit off square, another thing I have to get better at with this new frame. I knew exactly what to do with the old frame to keep it all square and straight. So I'll be more careful with the next one.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's gorgeous! Here's how I keep mine square to the frame. I do float all my tops, I don't attach them to the leader.

Load the top, making sure it's centered with the takeup leader (you should mark the exact center of the take up leader).

Measure the quilt and (load it lengthwise if possible) if it's say 100 inches from end to end, wrap 2 pieces of blue painter tape on one of the front rollers 50 inches on either side of the center. 

As you advance your quilt, make certain the center is always in the center, and the 2 ends always line up with the painters tape.

Also, each advance of the quilt, engage your channel locks (or if you don't have channel locks, you can use a large plastic chip clip to clamp around the wheels to keep the machine only moving in one direction) and follow a seam from end to end in the quilt, making sure it's parallel with the needle head as you move it across the quilt, adjust the quilt top as you go to keep it straight.

This makes sure your quilt is always square to the frame.

Hope that was as clear as mud


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

beautiful pattern and color


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

That is wonderful.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks CJ,

That is basically what I do. I had a hard time with measuring, and in the end my "sides" came in a bit. Center stayed where it needed to be. So putting painter's tape on the rail should help a lot. 

I had a measuring tape attached to my old frame. I would write done the measurements for each end and center, and as I advanced, pull it across and adjust. Since it was attached, I never got messed up with where to measure from. 

I've read often about using channel locks for that, but I've not figured out exactly how that works. Probably because I have a set of channel lock pliers in my tool box, and I don't think that is what they are talking about. I'm have to do some online searching as I bet someone has a video of it.


----------



## Sonshe (Jun 17, 2006)

It's lovely. What did you hang the quilt with?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That is a curtain rod from Ikea. the rings have little spring clips on them, so you just clip them to the top of the quilt. This is the hallway right by the entry door - so it's very visible when you first enter the house. Makes it real easy when I want to put up a different one for a while.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

That is beautiful!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

That's very pretty. Love the pattern.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I forgot to mention that this is a block designed by Rhonda 

http://www.quiltingboard.com/blocks-month-week-f9/january-2015-piece-cut-bom-updated-t260034.html

there was an error in the original design, which I followed, so mine is a bit different than hers. I didn't even realize that happened until Rhonda commented on my "adaptation" LOL!!

However Rhonda decided it would be best to have that thread deleted and start with a correct layout, so all that discussion got removed.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Wow - it's beautiful.


----------

